# Wie zeichne ich einen Bart?



## ernii (2. Februar 2002)

Hi,
also ich weiß schon das der Beitrag nicht so 100% in dieses Forum passt, aber leider weiß ich kein besseres ... und trotzdem glaub ich das es hier einige gibt die mir auf diesem Gebiet weiterhelfen können.
Also es geht um dieses nervige Ding das Mann jeden Morgen bekämpft (nein, ich meine nicht den Kater) und als ob das nicht schon genügend nervig wär macht nun auch das zufügen eines Bartes Probleme. Also wenn ich so `nen Bart in einem Gesicht einfügen will, mal ich schön brav Strich für Strich so ein paar Barthaare, aber sorry irgendwie sieht das Schlussendlich doch immer sehr komisch aus...
Also falls ihr irgendwelche Tipps habt wie man diesen Männerpelz realistisch und gut aussehend hinbekommt wäre ich euch dankbar.

ciao
ernii

p.s: Ich meine hier das ganz normale "Hardware" zeichnen mit Bleistift und Papier.


----------



## Sovok (2. Februar 2002)

hab n high-end tutorial dafür... weiss ned ob das deinen wünschen entspricht...

http://www.yazstudios.com/monk_tutorial.htm


----------



## Commek (2. Februar 2002)

Du könntest theoretisch das Bild in Paint laden und von dort aus mit der Spraydosen Funktion einen Bart malen . Wenn es die Spraydosen Funktion auch in Photoshop geht kann man es auch da machen.


----------



## Sovok (2. Februar 2002)

paint? 
ich dachte er will was realistisches machen *g*


----------



## Commek (2. Februar 2002)

Das hat er nicht gesagt. Er hat gesagt er will ein Bild in das Gesicht eines Mannes einfügen, es könnte auch ein Cartoonmann seien. Manche Menschen haben auch Bilder von sich als Cartoon Figur


----------



## ernii (2. Februar 2002)

Wow, dass Monk tutorial ist schon high end, aber vielleicht auch einwenig zuhoch für mich, so fein zeichne ich meine meisten Bilder nicht (ich möchte/kann allerdings auch an den meisten nicht 6 Stunden Zeit verbringen).
sorry das ich mich so ungeschickt ausgedrückt hab. Also ich will den Bart nicht so direkt "einfügen", sondern selber zeichnen und zwar am liebsten mit meinem Bleistift.
Also das Monk Tutorial war schon sehr gut, aber es orientiert sich noch einwenig zu stark an Farbe als dass ich es so einfach auf meine Bleistift zeichnungen übertragen könnte...

cu
ernii


----------



## Commek (2. Februar 2002)

Mit dem Bleistift zeichnen  

Na gut, dann würde ich das mit Punkten machen. Also den Bleibstift nehmen und dann imer kurz klicken. Also so ganz viele Punkte auf die Stelle  aber auf die Idee biste schon sicherlich gekommen und das sah dann bestimmt auch dumm aus


----------



## Sovok (2. Februar 2002)

er meint einen bleistift... dieses längliche ding, dass du früher in der schule benutzt hast ;o)

ohne pc


----------



## bliZZard (2. Februar 2002)

Also zu diesem High-End Tutorial kann man echt nur eins sagen: WOW!
Wurden da echt alle Haare einzelt gezeichnet, oder wie?
Das muss doch Wochenlange Arbeit sein wirklich jedes Haar einzeln so detailiert zu zeichnen.


----------



## Sovok (2. Februar 2002)

ne woche is übertrieben
erfahrene zeichner brauchen für das ganze bild 1-2 tage


----------



## bliZZard (3. Februar 2002)

Ja scho. Is aber schon eine schweine Arbeit das zu machen.


----------



## Freeworm (3. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sovok _
> *er meint einen bleistift... dieses längliche ding, dass du früher in der schule benutzt hast ;o)
> 
> ohne pc *



Glaub nicht das das früher war wenn mal auf sein Alter guckst !! 

"March 15th, 1988"


----------



## Sovok (3. Februar 2002)

wer weiß... vielleicht benutzen die inzwischen laptops in seiner schule und er hat seit ewigkeiten keinen mehr gesehn *g*


----------



## silence (3. Februar 2002)

Nochmal wegen den Profi-Grafikern, die zwei tage 
für so nen bart brauchen, 
die sitzen doch aber auch den ganzen tag dadran!?
Von morgens bis abends...
oder nicht?!


----------



## Sovok (3. Februar 2002)

alles gute brauch seine zeit
sicherlich

http://www.sijun.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=5&t=006163


----------



## silence (3. Februar 2002)

Bei den bisherigen Beispielen war es so,
dass das alles "Gezeichnete" bzw.
so in der Art von Comic, Manga etc. Figuren
waren, da fällt das aber auch noch einfach!
Versuch mal bei nem richtigen Foto Haare 
einzuzeichnen!


----------



## bliZZard (3. Februar 2002)

Naja aber ich kenne das auch aus erfahrung das man nach 3-4 Stunden Arbeit erstmal keine Lust mehr hat weiter zu machen, und dann erst mal so etwa 2 Stunden Pause macht. (Müsstest du eigentlich auch kennen, nicht siLeNcE?*lol*)


----------



## silence (3. Februar 2002)

Nur zur info, ich und blizzard kennen uns persöhnlich...
Ja, kenn ich


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (7. Februar 2002)

*Klar brauchts Zeit*

Es kommt drauf an, was du Zeichnest und was du Zeichnen kannst. Ich kann eigentlich nicht Zeichnen, trotzdem kann ich Son Goku, oder Piccolo, oder Vegeta Zeichnen. Es hat 45 Min gebraucht. Ich hab zwar nur den Kopf gezeichnet, Aber wenn du diese Zeit hinterdich gebracht hats und dein Bild ist gut geworden, macht dir das ganze richtig viel Spaß, weil du erfolg hast (zumindest bei mir) Ich kann euch mal noch dieses Bild reinsetzen, weil ich bin grad beim Prktikum im Geschäft und hab das Bild nicht hier, aber ich setz es mal rein. Es ist nicht wirklich soooo super, aber für meine Verhältnisse find ichs gut, und mein Kumpel, der ist Zeichner hat auch gemeint es ist gut. Macht euch darüber am besten selbst eine Meinung.
Aber ihr müsst noch ein bisschen warten, ich kanns erst Später rein setzen.
Aber die Bilder find ich voll Geil auf dieser Amerikanischen Site, Sind die jetzt von Hand gezeichnet. EIn paar sind 100 % mit 3D Studio Max gemacht aber diese anderen.

Naja ihr könnts mir bestimmt sagen. 

>Gruß GFK


----------



## mR.fLopPy (9. Februar 2002)

*eine frage*

sorry wegen dem offtopic

@ sovok

sag mal bist du leidenschaftlicher zeichner..? (dein totenkopf sieht kewl aus)

und eine frage.. dieser sijun link den du da gepostet hast...
wie wurden diese bilder alle gemacht..? ( http://www.enchanted.prohosting.com/paintings_drawings/new/Snow_closeup.jpg )
doch nicht mit photoshop oder..?

die sehn einfach toll aus...

bye
floppy

(nochmals sorry wegen dem offtopic)


----------



## AciDemon (9. Februar 2002)

würd mich auch interessieren, aber ist bestimmt kein ps6.

wenns max3d ist, dann aber "holla, die waldfee!"


----------



## stiffy (9. Februar 2002)

also ich würd da auf good ol bleistift  tippen... und dann eben eingescannt und in ps koloriert... auf wastedyouth gabs ma n tut dazu (soweit ich mich erinner kann)

ps: mein 200. posting :|


----------



## AciDemon (9. Februar 2002)

meinst du? die haare sehen aber so "künstlich" aus (nicht falsch verstehen, sie sehen super aus, aber halt so 3d-proggi mässig)...

ps: gratuliere...zum 200sten


----------



## stiffy (9. Februar 2002)

hihi thx

zum zeichen... ich denk schon das des gezeichnet is... sieht alles so airbrushmäßig aus. n 3d proggi würd ich hier kaum vermuten


----------



## Sovok (9. Februar 2002)

die pics sin alle ps6 ONLY

alles gezeichnet... nix 3d

@stiffy jo die anfänger scannen ein... die profis zeichnen alles per tablett

@mr.floppy mir fehlt meist die zeit aber ich bemüh mich n besserer zeichner zu werden... bin noch lang ned so gut wie ich gern wär :-/ 
das userpic is übrigends am tablett entstanden... ohne bleistift


----------



## AciDemon (10. Februar 2002)

BIG FUCKIN'  R E S P E C T ! ! ! @ sovok!!!


----------



## mR.fLopPy (10. Februar 2002)

woah.. ey.. an dieser elfe (oder elbe..?!) muss derjenige ja eine ewigkeit gesessen sein.. wie machen die das mit der colorierung.?! allgemein.. ich kann nicht mal ein stichmänchen gescheid colorieren..







 *g*

jetzt im ernst.. wie soll denn das in ps gehen..?

2 sovok: puh das ist trotzdem ne supa leistung.. die schattierungen sind echt gut gemacht..

ciao
floppy


----------



## Sovok (11. Februar 2002)

mit bleistiftskizze: http://www.sijun.com/dhabih/gallery/howto

das tut ohne skizze hab ich grad verlegt... vielleicht find ichs morgen

danke für die komplimente... das motiviert echt =)


----------



## mR.fLopPy (11. Februar 2002)

ahh dieser link erklärt einiges...

danke.. ;-)

zeichnest du auch menschen?


----------



## Sovok (12. Februar 2002)

jo hin und wieder... menschen sin aber das schwerste überhaupt...
weill wir dauernd menschen sehn erkennen wir sofort den kleinsten fehler

comics/manga oder nicht organische objekte sin da schon einfacher... da kommts eher auf übung im perspektivischen zeichnen an

zur zeit beschränkts sichs aber auf 1-2 zeichnungen vorm einschlafen... 3dsmax und php machen grad mehr spaß


----------



## mR.fLopPy (14. Februar 2002)

comics und manga! klingt interessant.. welche figuren nimmst du denn zum zeichnen her..? ;-)

ich zeichne auch sehr gerne anime figuren.. bin allerdings nicht mehr so gut wie früher... :/

(soll ich nen eigenen thread für diese unterhaltung aufmachen? oder können wir hier weiter reden?)


----------



## Sovok (15. Februar 2002)

polykarbon is ned übel

http://www.polykarbon.com/gallery/index.htm
oder auch http://jdillon.net/gallery.html


----------

